# اتركها هذه السنة أيضًا



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اتركها هذه السنة أيضًا

 
  الراهب القس بطرس البراموسي


"فأجابَ وقالَ لهُ: يا سيدُ، اترُكها هذِهِ السَّنَةَ أيضًا، حتَّى أنقُبَ حَوْلها وأضَعَ زِبلًا. فإنْ صَنَعَتْ ثَمَرًا، وإلاَّ ففيما بَعدُ تقطَعُها" (لو13: 8-9).

إنها دعوة إلى التوبة..



إذا طلبنا من إلهنا الحنون أن يترك هذه الكرمة، لنحاول ونجاهد.. لكي تثمر ولا يقتلعها، فيعطيها فرصة أخرى.. فيجب أن تثمر الثمر المطلوب.

فالله محب البشر بدافع محبته لأولاده يدعونا للتوبة.. ذلك لأنه "يُريدُ أنَّ جميعَ الناسِ يَخلُصونَ، وإلَى مَعرِفَةِ الحَق يُقبِلونَ" (1تي2: 4). فهو من محبته لا يشاء أن يهلك أحدًا.. بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة ليتذوقوا حلاوتها.. "لا يتباطأُ الرَّبُّ عن وعدِهِ كما يَحسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّباطؤَ، لكنهُ يتأنَّى علَينا، وهو لا يَشاءُ أنْ يَهلِكَ أُناسٌ، بل أنْ يُقبِلَ الجميعُ إلَى التَّوْبَةِ" (2بط3: 9).

وهو أن من أجل خلاصنا مستعد أن يتغاضى عن أزمنة الجهل.. "فاللهُ الآنَ يأمُرُ جميعَ الناسِ في كُل مَكانٍ أنْ يتوبوا، مُتَغاضيًا عن أزمِنَةِ الجَهلِ" (أع17: 30).

فمن محبته الغير متناهية نجده يقول في سفر حزقيال.. "هل مَسَرَّةً أُسَرُّ بموتِ الشريرِ؟.. ألا برُجوعِهِ عن طُرُقِهِ فيَحيا؟" (حز18: 23).

فهو يحبنا جميعًا..

ولذلك يريدنا بالتوبة أن نتمتع بمحبته


لذلك نرى في دعوته لنا للتوبة تعبير عملي عن مشاعر المحبة التي يكنها لنا.. فيقول: "ارجِعوا إلَيَّ بكُل قُلوبِكُمْ.. ارجِعوا إلَى الرَّب إلهِكُمْ لأنَّهُ رَؤوفٌ رحيمٌ، بَطيءُ الغَضَبِ وكثيرُ الرّأفَةِ ويَندَمُ علَى الشَّر" (يوئيل2: 12-13).

* "ارجِعوا إلَيَّ أرجِعْ إلَيكُمْ" (ملا3: 7).

* ".. أجعَلُ شَريعَتي في داخِلِهِمْ وأكتُبُها علَى قُلوبِهِمْ، وأكونُ لهُمْ إلهًا وهُم يكونونَ لي شَعبًا.. أصفَحُ عن إثمِهِمْ، ولا أذكُرُ خَطيَّتَهُمْ بَعدُ" (إر31: 33-34).

فإلهنا الحنون يدعونا للتوبة.. لأننا نحتاج إليها فيقول:

* "لم آتِ لأدينَ العالَمَ بل لأُخَلّصَ العالَمَ" (يو12: 47).

* "لا يَحتاجُ الأصِحّاءُ إلَى طَبيبٍ بل المَرضَى. لم آتِ لأدعوَ أبرارًا بل خُطاةً إلَى التَّوْبَةِ" (مر2: 17).

ففي وعده لنا بالتوبة.. وعد بالتطهير والاغتسال.. لينقينا من الخطايا التي تسيطر علينا، لأنه يقول:

* "اِغتَسِلوا. تنَقَّوْا. اعزِلوا شَرَّ أفعالِكُمْ.. هَلُمَّ نتحاجَجْ، يقولُ الرَّبُّ إنْ كانَتْ خطاياكُمْ كالقِرمِزِ تبيَضُّ كالثَّلجِ.." (إش1: 16، 18).

* ويقول في سفر حزقيال.. "أرُشُّ علَيكُمْ ماءً طاهِرًا فتُطَهَّرونَ. مِنْ كُل نَجاسَتِكُمْ ومِنْ كُل أصنامِكُمْ أُطَهّرُكُمْ. وأُعطيكُمْ قَلبًا جديدًا، وأجعَلُ روحًا جديدَةً في داخِلِكُمْ، وأنزِعُ قَلبَ الحَجَرِ مِنْ لَحمِكُمْ وأُعطيكُمْ قَلبَ لَحمٍ" (حز36: 25-26).

إذا فالتوبة نافعة ومفيدة لنا مهما كان أسلوبها.. إن كانت باللين أو بالشدة، ولذلك يقول مُعلمنا القديس يهوذا الرسول في رسالته: "ارحَموا البَعضَ مُمَيزينَ، وخَلّصوا البَعضَ بالخَوْفِ، مُختَطِفينَ مِنَ النّارِ، مُبغِضينَ حتَّى الثَّوْبَ المُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الجَسَدِ" (يه22-23).

ولأهمية التوبة نجدها هي أهم موضوع في الكتاب المقدس، وذلك لتنقي الإنسان لكي يخلص.. من أجل هذا أرسل الله الملاك الذي يهيئ الطريق قدامه: "يوحنا المعمدان"، بالمناداة بالتوبة قائلًا: "توبوا، لأنَّهُ قد اقتَرَبَ ملكوتُ السماواتِ" (مت3: 2).

فهذا الملكوت لا يمكن أن نناله إلاَّ بالتوبة

ومن أهمية التوبة أيضًا.. نجدها تحتل المركز الأول في خدمة السيد المسيح، ففي بداية كرازته يقول الإنجيلي: "مِنْ ذلكَ الزَّمانِ ابتَدأَ يَسوعُ يَكرِزُ ويقولُ: "توبوا لأنَّهُ قد اقتَرَبَ ملكوتُ السماواتِ" (مت4: 17)، وأيضًا كان يقول: "قد كمَلَ الزَّمانُ واقتَرَبَ ملكوتُ اللهِ، فتوبوا وآمِنوا بالإنجيلِ" (مر1: 15)، وقبل صعوده أمر أن "يُكرَزَ باسمِهِ بالتَّوْبَةِ ومَغفِرَةِ الخطايا لجميعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبتَدأً مِنْ أورُشَليمَ" (لو24: 47).


ومن أهمية التوبة فقد عاشها الآباء القديسين طوال حياتهم، وتغنوا ببعض الأقوال التي تعبّر عن ما عاشوه وتمتعوا به فنجد:

* مار اسحق يقول: "في كل وقت من هذه الأربع والعشرين ساعة من اليوم نحن محتاجون إلى التوبة". "كل يوم لا تجلس فيه ساعة بينك وبين نفسك, وتفتكر بأي الأشياء أخطأت, وبأي أمر سقطت وتقوم ذاتك فيه لا تحسبه من عدد أيام حياتك".

* القديس باسيليوس الكبير يقول: "جيد ألا تخطيء، وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤخر التوبة.. وإن تُبت فجيد ألا تعود إلى الخطية.. وإن لم تعد فجيد أن تعرف أن هذا بمعونة من الله.. وإن عرفت فجيد أن تشكره على ما أنت عليه".

فدعوة الله بالتوبة لكل واحد منّا تحمل مشاعر الإشفاق والحنان على أولاده.. فهو يريد كل مَنْ ضلّ عنه أن يرجع إليه ليكون له نصيب في الملكوت وفي ميراث القديسين، وفي شركة الكنيسة الجامعة.

فالسلوك الخاطئ يمنع شركتنا مع الله وشركتنا أيضًا بعضنا مع بعض.. "ولكن إنْ سلكنا في النّورِ كما هو في النّورِ، فلنا شَرِكَةٌ بَعضِنا مع بَعضٍ، ودَمُ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ ابنِهِ يُطَهرُنا مِنْ كُل خَطيَّةٍ" (1يو1: 7).

فالله لا يخرج إلى خارج مَنْ يقبل إليه.. "كُلُّ ما يُعطيني الآبُ فإلَيَّ يُقبِلُ، ومَنْ يُقبِلْ إلَيَّ لا أُخرِجهُ خارِجًا" (يو6: 37). لكن الأكثر من ذلك أن الرب هو الذي يقف على الباب ويقرع بدون ملل منتظرًا مَنْ يفتح له.. "هأنذا واقِفٌ علَى البابِ وأقرَعُ. إنْ سمِعَ أحَدٌ صوتي وفَتَحَ البابَ، أدخُلُ إليهِ وأتَعَشَّى معهُ وهو مَعي" (رؤ3: 20). فإذا كان بنفسه يعمل ذلك فبالأحرى هو يفتح لمَنْ يقرع أبواب رحمته الإلهية.

فمراحم الله هي أقوى من كل دنس الخطية

قال أحد الآباء: "إن أبشع الخطايا وأكثرها -بالنسبة إلى مراحم الرب- هي بمثابة قطعة طين قد ألقيت في المحيط.. فهذه القطعة لا تعكر المحيط، بل يأخذها ويفترشها في أعماقه, ويقدم لك ماءً رائقًا".

قبول الله للتوبة إنما يكشف ويعبّر عن أعماق محبته الإلهية للبشرية

لذلك لا تيأس..

لأن حرب اليأس قد يتعرّض لها البعض ويتعب منها الكثيرين.. لا تقل إنني يئست ولا فائدة مني.. فالشيطان يريدك أن تيأس من التوبة سواء من إمكانياتها أو من قبول الله لها، حتى تشعر من داخلك أنه لا فائدة من التوبة بتكرار الخطية، وبالتالي لا فائدة من الجهاد ضد الخطية.. فتستسلم للخطية وتستمر فيها فتهلك نفسك.

فلا تنصت للشيطان في أي شيء يقوله لك، وكلما حاربتك الأفكار الشيطانية باليأس يكون ردّك الواضح عليها بما قاله ميخا النبي: "لا تشمَتي بي يا عَدوَّتي، إذا سقَطتُ أقومُ. إذا جَلستُ في الظُّلمَةِ فالرَّبُّ نورٌ لي" (مي7: 8).

فاليأس من التوبة هو أكثر خطورة على الإنسان من السقوط في الخطية نفسها. فهذا اليأس هو الذي أدى بيهوذا إلى أن شنق نفسه ومات هالكًا.

وأكثر من ذلك قد يؤدى اليأس إلى أن الإنسان يندمج في الخطية أكثر وأكثر، حتى تتكبل رجليه بسلاسل الخطية الحديدية، وينغمس فيها، ويمارسها بشراهة وشراسة، لأن الشيطان يغرس في فكره أنه لا أمل في الإقلاع عن هذه الخطية.. فيندرج الإنسان من سيء إلى أسوا، ويبتعد عن أب اعترافه قائلًا لنفسه: لماذا أذهب للاعتراف وأنا أفعل الخطية كثيرًا وأمارسها وأكررها أكثر وأكثر، عندما أتوب سأذهب لأب اعترافي. وهذا يكون هروب من المواجهة، وذلك لأنه لا يستطيع أن يسمع كلام توبيخ أو توجيه. فالإنسان قد يصل إلى مرحلة التلذذ بالخطية بسبب حرب اليأس التي وقع فيها. 

فيا أخي الحبيب وأختي المباركة.. إن كنت قد يئست من نفسك فالله الحنون الذي لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا.. لم ييأس من خلاصك.

لقد خلّص القديسة بائيسة, ومريم القبطية، وأغسطينوس، وموسى الأسود.. وأصبح لقبهم بعد ذلك "القديسة" و"القديس"، وتحولت حياتهم إلى شموع مضيئة للكل نطلب صلواتهم وشفاعتهم.

فأنت لست أصعب من هؤلاء.. بل الله قادر على كل شيء.. وقادر أن يخلصك أنت أيضًا طالما أنت تريد ذلك.

فالقديس أغطسينوس يقول: "الله الذي خلقك بدونك لا يستطيع أن يخلصك بدونك". فلازم عليك أن تشترك مع الله في خلاص نفسك في أن تقدم توبة، وتوبة نقية من كل القلب.

أصرخ إلى إلهك مع بداية العام الجديد وقل مع ارميا النبي.. "توّبني فأتوبَ، لأنَّكَ أنتَ الرَّبُّ إلهي" (إر31: 8).. فإن كنت أنت عاجز عن أن تقيم نفسك من سقطة الخطية.. فالله قادر أن يقيمك منها.. فهو "عاضِدٌ كُلَّ السّاقِطينَ، ومُقَوّمٌ كُلَّ المُنحَنينَ" (مز145: 14)، وكما نقول في أوشية المرضى: "رجاء من ليس له رجاء ومعين من ليس له معين".

تمثل بالجريح الذي كان ملقى على الطريق، لا يستطيع أن يقوم، وجاء إليه الرجل السامري فأقامه وضمد له جروحه.. (لو10: 30-37).

فتعالوا بنا نصرخ لإلهنا ونقول:

"اجعلنا يا رب أن نبدأ بدءًا حسنًا..

وامسك بيميننا في بداية هذا العالم..

واترك هذه الشجرة هذه السنة أيضًا لكي تثمر بروحك القدوس.

ولإلهنا كل المجد والإكرام من الآن والى الأبد آمين.​


----------

